
Allied Bombing of Germany - domnuprofesor
https://en.historylapse.org/allied-bombing-of-germany
======
chmaynard
The description of the Hamburg firestorm in the summer of 1943 is truly
frightening. Temperatures that reached 1,600 Celsius, civilian deaths in the
tens of thousands. Every war is a paroxysm of death and destruction, but WWII
achieved this on an industrial scale.

